# 11 speed chain quick link SM-CN900-11



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like Shimano now have their own 11 speed chain joiner...
2016-2017 SHIMANO Product Information Web


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Would be nice if it was a Connex style vs a KMC style but whatever.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Technology marches forward. Who'd a thunk it?


----------

